# Athlon XP

## suniles

Hallo,

ich habe leider mein System nicht für den Athlon XP kompiliert. 

Muß ich, um das System neu für den Athlon zu kompilieren, den GCC3.1 

installieren? Bei "emerge -e world" bricht er ständig ab. Ich denke es liegt an der Bezeihnung "Athlon-XP"?! Hat hier nicht mal jemand etwas von einen stage für Athlon XP gechrieben? Habt Ihr einen Tip?

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

Danke

----------

## dad

ich habe einen athlon xp, gcc 3.2 und kde 3.1b (libs+base)  mit folgenden flags am laufen.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

installiert hab ich aus der 1.4er stage1.

----------

## knalltuete

Ich hab auch einen Athlon XP und will aus der 1.4 STage bauen.

Was bedeuetet " -fomit-frame-pointer"?

Was bewirkt die Option?

Danke!

----------

## dad

http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.1.1/gcc/Optimize-Options.html

----------

